# Configuración de GLAMOR para RADEON

## malariax

He metido estos parámetros en el archivo /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/glamor.conf para probar glamor con una tarjeta gráfica radeon, concretamente la X1250:

```
Section "Module"

   Load  "dri2"

   Load  "glamoregl"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier "radeon"

   Driver "radeon"

   Option "AccelMethod" "glamor"

EndSection
```

Me gustaría saber si esta es la manera correcta de probarlo, o si alguien puede darme algún consejo al respecto. Gracias.

----------

## cohone

 *malariax wrote:*   

> He metido estos parámetros en el archivo /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/glamor.conf para probar glamor con una tarjeta gráfica radeon, concretamente la X1250:
> 
> ```
> Section "Module"
> 
> ...

 

Unos posts más abajo hay un hilo al respecto que puso artic https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-931160.html

Saludos

----------

## malariax

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Unos posts más abajo hay un hilo al respecto que puso artic https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-931160.html
> 
> Saludos

 

Sí, ya lo había leído, pero no me queda claro ya que, en esta página http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/Glamor, añaden algún dato más en cuanto a la configuración, que es en la que me he basado. Aún así me gustaría algún tipo de orientación más precisa, o alguna experiencia personal al respecto.

----------

## Arctic

 *malariax wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Unos posts más abajo hay un hilo al respecto que puso artic https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-931160.html
> 
> Saludos 
> ...

 

La documentación, está toda la disponible en su día, desde aquella no he vuelto a trastear con glamor ya que estoi mas pendiente de wayland y de los parches que mejoran el rendimiento de las radeon. Si encuentas algo de información de glamor referida a radeon , puedes compartirla y la añado a la cabecera del post, no confundir con la de intel .

Salu2

----------

## malariax

 *Quote:*   

>  La documentación, está toda la disponible en su día, desde aquella no he vuelto a trastear con glamor ya que estoi mas pendiente de wayland y de los parches que mejoran el rendimiento de las radeon. Si encuentas algo de información de glamor referida a radeon , puedes compartirla y la añado a la cabecera del post, no confundir con la de intel .
> 
> Salu2

 

Ok. Con respecto al tema de radeon y glamor, lo único decir que ya podemos instalar las xf86-video-ati para compilar con USE="glamor".

Al igual que a ti, una cosa me ha llevado a la otra, ahora también estoy buscando algo más de información sobre wayland para probarlo, si no me equivoco ha salido la versión 1.0.

----------

